# clamAV: crash bei einigen Word-Dokumenten

## kutte128

Hi,

ClamAV (0.96) stürzt ab, wenn MS-Dateien empfangen werden. Allerdings nicht grundsätzlich!

Die meisten kommen einwandfrei durch, von einigen Sendern grundsätzlich keine.

Die Dateien scheinen aber völlig in Ordnung zu sein, alles andere funktioniert auch.

In der Log-Datei taucht auch nichts ungewöhnliches auf, außer das nach dem Crash der Socket fehlen würde - was ja auch verständlich ist.

Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann mir helfen das Problem einzugrenzen?

Es läuft der Clamd 0.96 mit amavisd-new (2.6.4)

Grüße,

kutte128

edit:

hier mal der debug was passiert wenn ich eine dieser Dateien manuell scanne:

```

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Received POLLIN|POLLHUP on fd 4

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Got new connection, FD 9

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Received POLLIN|POLLHUP on fd 5

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> fds_poll_recv: timeout after 5 seconds

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Received POLLIN|POLLHUP on fd 9

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> got command CONTSCAN /var/www/xxx (48, 7), argument: /var/www/xxx

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> mode -> MODE_WAITREPLY

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Breaking command loop, mode is no longer MODE_COMMAND

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Consumed entire command

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> THRMGR: queue (single) crossed low threshold -> signaling

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> THRMGR: queue (bulk) crossed low threshold -> signaling

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> Number of file descriptors polled: 1 fds

Tue Jun 29 12:26:31 2010 -> fds_poll_recv: timeout after 1800 seconds

```

----------

## kutte128

niemand ne idee?

----------

